# Food Safety News - 03/01/2021 ....Tiger Brands outbreak killed young mother, leaving her twin sisters to raise her daughter



## daveomak.fs (Mar 1, 2021)

*Tiger Brands outbreak killed young mother, leaving her twin sisters to raise her daughter*
By Jonan Pilet on Mar 01, 2021 12:05 am South African Nthabiseng Zaza liked traveling and gospel music. She liked shoes, especially designer brands like Michael Kors. “She was the life of the party,” Matlhogonolo said, Nthabiseng’s 26-year-old sister. Nthabiseng was a person who loved family above all else. She always wanted to have kids and was blessed with a daughter, Onthathile, who turns... Continue Reading


*El Abuelito Cheese Inc. warned about Listeria 8 months before outbreak*
By News Desk on Mar 01, 2021 12:03 am The Food and Drug Administration warned El Abuelito Cheese Inc. owners about the presence of Listeria in their manufacturing facility eight months ago in June 2020. The company has recently recalled many cheese products in relation to a current outbreak. El Abuelito soft cheese are the suspected source of the current Listeria monocytogenes outbreak that has, as... Continue Reading


*U.S falls eight places in annual food security index*
By News Desk on Mar 01, 2021 12:01 am The United States has fallen from third to 11th place in the latest edition of an index that measures food security. The Economist Intelligence Unit’s Global Food Security Index (GFSI) examines the drivers and causes of food security in developed and developing countries. It looks at 113 nations, based on food affordability, availability, quality and... Continue Reading


*Washington State dairy warns consumers over E. coli in retail raw milk*
By News Desk on Feb 28, 2021 08:59 pm Tenino, WA’s Cozy Vale Creamery is advising consumers to discontinue consumption of their retail raw milk and cream products with the best by dates of 3-1 through 3-9 and dispose of or return it to the place of purchase for a full refund. These products, which were bottled in one gallon, half-gallon, quart, and pint... Continue Reading


----------

